# My angel paintings



## Gaer (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Gaer (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 12, 2020)

Love them all, but the last one in the series of four pictures (the angel wearing the hat), really draws me in.

Lovely talent, Gaer!


----------



## Gaer (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 12, 2020)

Gaer, do you use a palette knife at all in any of your works?


----------



## Gaer (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 12, 2020)

Very nice! 

My wife collects Angels.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Sep 12, 2020)

Very nice paintings. I am always in awe of people who can artistically capture what is in their thoughts through drawings, paintings, or music. Often much more efficient and poignant than mere words.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 12, 2020)

Very nice, Gaer


----------



## Becky1951 (Sep 12, 2020)

Simply beautiful Gaer.  

I draw a stick figure and people have the audacity to ask me what it is.


----------



## jujube (Sep 12, 2020)

WOW, Gaer.  What talent!  I'm envious......I can't draw flies....


----------



## Gaer (Sep 12, 2020)

.

Here are my last two books about angelic communication.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 12, 2020)

Gaer,you are an amazing painter. You are soo talented. I loved all of them.


----------



## peppermint (Sep 12, 2020)

Beautiful pictures, Gaer….


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 12, 2020)

Wonderful paintings and you are quite talented at it!


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 12, 2020)

Absolutely superb.


----------



## jerry old (Sep 12, 2020)

Have not heard of any female angles?


----------



## Pepper (Sep 12, 2020)

Gaer, who are you thinking of when you paint these faces?  Do you have a muse, or an actual person?  Have you seen them in dreams?


----------



## Gaer (Sep 12, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Gaer, who are you thinking of when you paint these faces?  Do you have a muse, or an actual person?  Have you seen them in dreams?


If I tell you I have seen and heard angels all my life, would you believe me?  There are feminine angels and masculine angels. Some of my bronze sculptures are of the masculine angels 
 .Of course I will not be believed, unless you read my books.  I go into a full explanation in my books, as well as transcribing  their sacred messages.  
I'm not the only person who can perceive angels around them.  Many people can, but they don't dare say anything ,so  as not  to be ridiculed.
i prefer not to go into a full explanation in this forum ,if that's all right.  Thank you.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 12, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I'm not the only person who can perceive angels around them. Many people can, but they don't dare say anything ,so as not to be ridiculed.
> i prefer not to go into a full explanation in this forum ,if that's all right. Thank you.


Talented
......and wise


----------



## Linda (Sep 12, 2020)

I love your painting style Gaer.  Really beautiful.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 13, 2020)

@Gaer 
Thank you for your answer.  I believe you do.  I find you to be sincere.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Treacle (Sep 13, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Here are my last teo books about angels.View attachment 122301


Thanks Gaer for those books. I have a number about Angels but always ready to read others, assume I can get yours on Amazon or the like :
I have Seeing Angel - Emma Heathcote - James
Angels - Kyle Gray
Do you think they have any weight?
I also have a number of books on the 'After Life'
This month, it will be a year since my dear brother  passed over. I hope he will be near me.
I love your paintings and what comes out to me is the way the eyes portray emotions (hope that doesn't seem stupid) it's what
stands out to me.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 13, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Thanks Gaer for those books. I have a number about Angels but always ready to read others, assume I can get yours on Amazon or the like :
> I have Seeing Angel - Emma Heathcote - James
> Angels - Kyle Gray
> Do you think they have any weight?
> ...


Thank you!  Yes, My books are on Amazon, Barnes and Noble, Appletunes and Google play.   These are sacred angel messages and speak a lot of what happens after death. 
I'm not familiar with the writers you mentioned.  Sorry.
I've read perceptions from people's imagination but my experiences are truly from the angels, not my opinions.  Be careful what you accept as truth!


----------



## Treacle (Sep 13, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Thank you!  Yes, My books are on Amazon, Barnes and Noble, Appletunes and Google play.   These are sacred angel messages and speak a lot of what happens after death.
> I'm not familiar with the writers you mentioned.  Sorry.
> I've read perceptions from people's imagination but my experiences are truly from the angels, not my opinions.  Be careful what you accept as truth!


Have found 3 other books on my shelf @Gaer, just wondered if you would be kind enough to let me know if you are aware of the writers 'Theresa Cheung' - The Afterlife is Real
Craig Hamilton -Parker - Real Angels and Spiritual encounters
Raymond A. Moody - Life after Life
Only ask as this is a very important area of understanding for me. Thanks


----------



## Gaer (Sep 13, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Have found 3 other books on my shelf @Gaer, just wondered if you would be kind enough to let me know if you are aware of the writers 'Theresa Cheung' - The Afterlife is Real
> Craig Hamilton -Parker - Real Angels and Spiritual encounters
> Raymond A. Moody - Life after Life
> Only ask as this is a very important area of understanding for me. Thanks


I stayed away from any influences when I was receiving words from angels for publication, so I have not read many of these.   "Life after life" but I don't remember it much.
I LOVE "Only Love is Real" Brian L.Weiss, M.D.," Memories, Dreams, Reflections"  C. G.Jung, and" Life between Life" Joel L.Wilton M.D. P. H. D.  The first book, "Only Love is Real" fits PERFECTLY with the words of angels!
I think you will like my books!  I know your questions will be answered!


----------



## Gaer (Sep 13, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Have found 3 other books on my shelf @Gaer, just wondered if you would be kind enough to let me know if you are aware of the writers 'Theresa Cheung' - The Afterlife is Real
> Craig Hamilton -Parker - Real Angels and Spiritual encounters
> Raymond A. Moody - Life after Life
> Only ask as this is a very important area of understanding for me. Thanks


Treacle, Anything by Raymond Moody is excellent!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2020)

Do you see your angels in your mind and then paint them?  Are they projected out into the room?  Do they sit for you while you paint?  As a painter myself, I'm curious.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 13, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Do you see your angels in your mind and then paint them?  Are they projected out into the room?  Do they sit for you while you paint?  As a painter myself, I'm curious.


In my mind.  Angels are always around me.  ALWAYS!  i see or visualize them standing in front of me. Maybe they are projecting their image.  I also see them in reality.  Sometimes as flesh and blood figures and sometimes transparent.  When I paint or sculpt,  I see the images clearly in my mind.  Does that help? 
It's not just me.  Angels are everywhere!  You only have to be AWARE of them!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2020)

Gaer said:


> In my mind.  Angels are always around me.  ALWAYS!  i see or visualize them standing in front of me. Maybe they are projecting their image.  I also see them in reality.  Sometimes as flesh and blood figures and sometimes transparent.  When I paint or sculpt,  I see the images clearly in my mind.  Does that help?
> It's not just me.  Angels are everywhere!  You only have to be AWARE of them!


I see them too, off and on.  Based on past conversations with you, I assumed you must see them.  Do they pose while you paint them?  The shading can be difficult.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 13, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I see them too, off and on.  Based on past conversations with you, I assumed you must see them.  Do they pose while you paint them?  The shading can be difficult.


No, They don't pose for me. hahaha! There is another lady on this forum who has seen an angel over her bed.  I don't have her permission to give her name though. 
 I don't paint the way most painters do.  They plan the painting, draw it out, ponder on it, etc.  I paint terribly quickly!  See an image in my head, paint it, done!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 13, 2020)

Gaer said:


> No, They don't pose for me. hahaha! There is another lady on this forum who has seen an angel over her bed.  I don't have her permission to give her name though.
> I don't paint the way most painters do.  They plan the painting, draw it out, ponder on it, etc.  I paint terribly quickly!  See an image in my head, paint it, done!


Cool.  I sometimes add things to the painting as I go along.  There are a lot of things I learned to paint just by painting them, not by any drawing.  It's the way my online painting teacher did it.  He taught himself to paint and considered it a gift of God.  He is a fundamentalist Christian, a really nice guy.  Sometimes I draw some of it in, but I'm not good at drawing. A person doesn't have to be good at drawing to be good at painting.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2020)

Gaer said:


> View attachment 123757


This one kind of looks like you.  Are  you an angel?


----------



## Gaer (Sep 21, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> This one kind of looks like you.  Are  you an angel?


hahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## MickaC (Sep 21, 2020)

@Gaer 
I'm feeling very fortunate, to spend time in SF, and seeing amazing talents.
Awesome.........the Angels are my favorite.

So many true talents here.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 21, 2020)

MickaC said:


> @Gaer
> I'm feeling very fortunate, to spend time in SF, and seeing amazing talents.
> Awesome.........the Angels are my favorite.
> 
> So many true talents here.


Oh, Thank you!


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2020)

Gaer said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha!


Maybe you are and just don't know it.  Seriously.


----------



## Gaer (Sep 21, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Maybe you are and just don't know it.  Seriously.


No.  Maybe I will be appointed to that status after a a few hundred ZILLION lifetimes!  They are so far above us!
But there ARE many angels around me!  Thank you though.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 21, 2020)

Gaer said:


> No.  Maybe I will be appointed to that status after a a few hundred ZILLION lifetimes!  They are so far above us!
> But there ARE many angels around me!  Thank you though.


Sometimes we underestimate ourselves.


----------



## RobinWren (Oct 14, 2021)

I have always believed in Angels and know that they protected me in the past. I have never seen one but believe that they walk amongst us on earth in human form.


----------

